# (This one we have to talk about) Crofton, fatal OIS Unarmed suspect / domestic assault.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Alright, I want to hear peoples opinion on this one, as to if lethal force was warranted. Its shaky but I think it could be justified.







The Office of the Attorney General has released body-worn camera footage of the fatal police-involved shooting that took place January 30 in Crofton. The incident happened at around 4 a.m. in the 900 block of Danville Court when a woman called police saying her adult son was assaulting her and refusing to leave. After giving officers permission to enter the home, they found she and her son were locked in the bedroom together. Officers made their way inside the room and ordered the son, identified as 20-year-old Dyonta Quarles, Jr., to the ground. Initially he complied, but when officers went to handcuff him, he began to fight and was tased, but it had no effect. Officer J. Ricci was injured during the struggle, and ultimately shot Quarles to death. Thomas Lester with the Maryland Office of Attorney General, says it can take several months before a final report is released in a case like this due to investigators waiting for more information such as autopsy results. However, Lester says it was important to release the video to be transparent with the public.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

That’s a very shitty situation. Getting your face smashed in and potentially getting your fingers bitten off is obviously a seriously bodily injury and would be able to articulate how deadly force was justified IMO. The taser was ineffective and there was no room to use a baton effectively. He was shirtless so there was a lot of real estate to attempt a drive stun, not sure if they did. 

The shooting itself I feel was warranted but maybe preventable. When they were catching their breath, the female officer on the legs could of controlled those and each male officer could of grabbed a wrist and cranked behind his back if possible. The injured officer seemed extremely disoriented so I assume that wasn’t an option. 

I obviously wasn’t there but just my Monday morning QB opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

USAF286 said:


> That’s a very shitty situation. Getting your face smashed in and potentially getting your fingers bitten off is obviously a seriously bodily injury and would be able to articulate how deadly force was justified IMO. The taser was ineffective and there was no room to use a baton effectively. He was shirtless so there was a lot of real estate to attempt a drive stun, not sure if they did.
> 
> The shooting itself I feel was warranted but maybe preventable. When they were catching their breath, the female officer on the legs could of controlled those and each male officer could of grabbed a wrist and cranked behind his back if possible. The injured officer seemed extremely disoriented so I assume that wasn’t an option.
> 
> ...


All valid points. The severity of the injury inflicted upon the officer could potentially have life long implementation and could end the officer career, I agree it sucks, but to be honest I would have drilled him too.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Yikes. If you bite, you lose your teeth privileges. I agree deadly force was warranted at that point (loss of life, *limb*, or eyesight) be it gunshots, chokehold, or blows to the head. That call was handled very poorly, from the entry, to the lack of communication, and the fight. Deputy Diversity Box contributed absolutely nothing to the fight, quite frankly everything she did absolutely sucked ("what do you need, what do you need?" I NEED YOU TO JUMP ON AND START PUNCHING) These cops were operating in slow motion. There's a time for that, like the slow clear, but they didn't react appropriately when speed was warranted. Definitely not the crew I'd want coming to my rescue. They were unable to fight, and seemed afraid to use their tools. And jesus...trying to carry the injured officer down the stairs and failing terribly....just wow.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hush said:


> They were unable to fight, and seemed afraid to use their tools.


Yes, and we know the reason why. A quick blast of OC up his nose may have been another option. Or as you mentioned knock his teeth out so he spitting out chicklets.



Hush said:


> Deputy Diversity Box


And by the way I'm fucking stealing this!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

If any of the cops in this video need a new job, the TSA is hiring. They can stand around and watch fights at airports instead.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hush, did you see the story on the news about that incident at the airport? That "citizen" used to be an LAPD officer. Go get 'em!

So what's with the TSA folks? Are they not allowed to go hands on?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

LA Copper said:


> Hush, did you see the story on the news about that incident at the airport? That "citizen" used to be an LAPD officer. Go get 'em!
> 
> So what's with the TSA folks? Are they not allowed to go hands on?


I did see he was retired LE, didn't know he was an alumni! Allowed to or not, how do you just stand around useless like that? That's the airlines front line defense against terrorists?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I agree. I don't get it either.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

What I found interesting about the second SLC video is how, in spite of all the commotion going on, not a soul even seemed to blink as they walked by. I don't know about any of you, but I now have NO DESIRE to go to Salt Lake City (not that I was yearning to) because if everyone is that blase about that, it must be a rather common occurrence. No thanks.


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

You have to give that one TSA guy some credit. He quickly apprehended that sign and restrained it so it could not harm anyone.


----------

